
“fundamental law of highway congestion” - Balanceinfinity
https://pubs.aeaweb.org/doi/pdfplus/10.1257/aer.101.6.2616
======
Balanceinfinity
"These results suggest that increased provision of interstate highways and
major urban roads is unlikely to relieve congestion of these roads."

Building more roads cannot alleviate traffic congestion - it's a myth that
they can.

